# First time smoking bacon



## MattyWhip (Sep 4, 2018)

i bought a pork belly at the store and cured it for 7 days, flipping it once a day. On day 7 I took it out throughly rinsed it and dryer it off placed on wire rack and left it in refrigerator for 24 hours. Smoked it at about 250 for 2.5 hours until it reached 150. I let it cool then wrapped it right and the next day took it to work to slice and try.  Everyone raved about the flavor, but for me it was way too salty. Can anyon help with this? What did I do wrong?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 4, 2018)

How much salt did you use? For many here, 2% is as far as we go with 1-2% Sugar to balance. Remember to Test Fry a raw sample to test saltiness. Raw is the only time you can adjust if, for whatever reason, you put too much in the cure...JJ


----------



## MattyWhip (Sep 6, 2018)

I used 1/4 cup of kosher salt and 2 tsp curing salt with about 1/4 cup of brown sugar.


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 6, 2018)

What did the pork weigh?


----------



## MattyWhip (Sep 6, 2018)

5.31lbs


----------

